

A New Way to Get Money for Group Events: WePay (YC S10) - pg
http://bucks.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/28/a-new-way-to-get-money-for-group-events/?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
iamelgringo
I've been using WePay to manage sponsorship payments at
<http://hackersandfounders.com>. I love the service, and if I could, I'd buy
stock in the company.

~~~
aberman
Really appreciate the compliment, Jonathan. It means a great deal coming from
you.

BTW - Hackers and Founders is awesome. At least one person from WePay will be
at the SF meetup tomorrow.

------
tansey
Out of curiosity, does YC give have a marketing team that helps the startups
get this kind of publicity?

~~~
pg
We do introduce startups to reporters, but we weren't responsible for this
one.

~~~
aberman
Perhaps you were not the proximate cause...

------
yxhuvud
Interesting formulation of the group payment problem (we are a group of
people, and we want to keep track of our payments).

Nice constrast to for example Eventbrite (I want to sell tickets to an event)
or SimpleSignup(I want people to be able to sign up to my event(s)).

------
newy
Totally recommended for any college student. Anyone who has lived with
roommates knows the pain of fronting a bill and having to collect later.

------
mmelin
If you want to go international you should get in touch with these guys:
<http://www.gluepay.com/>

They do instant withdrawals/deposits to bank accounts, AFAIK they currently
cover most of Europe. I have no affiliation except a former colleague works
there now.

